# Retired ?



## papa3rail (Oct 8, 2016)

I have not been able to accomplish much of anything on the layout so far this year. The oil business( oil well perferator charges is my game to be more specific) is experiencing a tremendous growth period currently.I'm working on average 10 hrs a day 5am to 3:30 pm Mon. thru Thur and 7.5 hrs.4am to 11:30 am on Fri. and Sat.

Any way I was wondering how many of you are retired and can work on your layout at your own leisurely pace and how many are still employed full time and trying to work on your layout when time permits?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I'll retire in less than five years. Still work full time and work on the layout as time and fatigue permit.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Retired but still busy, but making slow progress. I feel for you guys working full time yet, I don't know how you do it!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2019)

We are both now retired and enjoying it. Nice to be able to designate as much time as we wish to the layout. 

This is probably one of the reasons that our layout came out as nicely as it did.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Retired since 2011. I sure don't miss hearing an alarm clock in the morning. Nice to be able to do what I want when I want.

Some people tell me they can't imagine what it would be like to be retired.

My reply is usually that I can't imagine what it would be like to have to go to work every day.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2019)

Retired since 2014 and loving it.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Still have 15 years to gohwell:


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Well past "retirement" age but still working full time by choice. No layout yet but if the town approves our building then I will likely retire to have time to start building one.

Pete


----------



## mackerel (Oct 9, 2018)

Full time worker here. First kid starting college in a year with the other 4 years behind that. If things stay on track, I'm about 10 to 15 from transitioning to full-time hobbyist, volunteer and outdoors-man.


----------



## Maxum (Apr 10, 2017)

Still working full time. Unfortunately I've got 10-13 years to go to retirement.


----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

_2 Years and counting for me. ( can't wait ) My parents are still alive and I have 6 grand kids. So free time time is thin. Luckily I have one grandson that loves trains so that really helps. _


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I find myself at the far end of the retirement spectrum...73 years of age with the usual array of medical problems. So...I have plenty of "open" time to work but don't avail myself of it. I like this forum because if I am sitting in my easy chair and am looking for a push for the basement I get that from the forum. I have plenty to do downstairs but my mobility is limiting the time down there. So...keep up the great work, fellow modelers. You are keeping my upright day after day...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JKP (Jan 19, 2019)

I have at least 20 years, not sure when exact retirement age is for me. I have time to work on layout in winter, but I do operate the layout all year although less in the summer. When I first saw the title of thread I thought it was going to be retired trains,


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I've been retired since 2006. When I retired I realized that I was born to be retired. I LOVE IT


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Spence said:


> I've been retired since 2006. When I retired I realized that I was born to be retired. I LOVE IT


Same here, except retired in 2010.


----------



## ERIE610 (Jan 19, 2015)

*RETIREMENT??? WHAT RETIREMENT?*

Seven years retired since the end of May. Seems like I traded one boss for another named Theresa.  She gently reminds me of all the promises I made of all the things I was going to do around the place when I retired. The Trains get put on the back burner during the summer and get worked on during the winter season.


LATER


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Retired from teaching wood shop to 8th thru 12th grade since 2012 after 28 years. Been very busy since. Every day is a Saturday and every night a Friday night.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

Ahhhhh retirement my mom said you will get bored being retired when exactly does that happen? been retired since 2012 have less time to do things now then when i worked full time I think because I feel I have no need to rush and time just goes poof.

I would have a hard time working again!


----------



## Midnight Goat (Dec 19, 2017)

Sure rub it in fellas. Only 33 years left for me, assuming I can even retire at 65.


----------



## jay jay (Aug 30, 2016)

Retired and glad to be out of the rat race.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm retired due to a motorcycle accident. I guess it's retirement. I haven't been able to work for five years.


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm 57 and at this moment I don't want to retire. If I do it will be in my 70s.


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

Retired in 2.5 years ago, but ended up working for old outfit part time, and doing a lot of home improvement to sell our house. Eight months ago my tools and toys all shipped to WA and we downsized into a townhouse. Looking forward to 2nd move this November as my “real” retirement...


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

My favourite shirt!


----------



## Mike McCutcheon (Jul 17, 2015)

Currently working Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday, 10 to 12 hour days. The last 4 years I was working 6 day work weeks. (50+ hours a week) I got burnt out, my supervisor hired another person and came up with this new schedule. Win/win situation, so far. I plan to retired in 9 years.


----------



## Rlahaie (Oct 29, 2015)

Retired and life is great! Six Saturdays and a Sunday each week. Only problem is I am soooooooo busy now that I don't know how I ever had time to work. How did all of this stuff get done when I was working 5 days a week?

Rolland


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Still working, but not at the same pace.
I just turned 66 on the 7th. I have been working at the same medical practice (www.rneph.com if anyone is interested) since July 1, 1985. Starting January 2017, I gave up nights and weekends. Now I work 5 days a week, but it's still 10-14 hr days. I am probably going to call it at the end of 2020.

During the week, I don't have much time to do projects on the layout. I just end up running trains (a little). Whenever I do work on something, I keep a "lab book" and write down what I did; where is stopped; and, what is next. It saves a lot of time when I pick it up again.

All of us have interesting stories to tell to be sure.
Peter


----------



## FVTrains (Jun 19, 2015)

Not yet retired, but approaching the light at the end of the tunnel (“My trains are here! I see the lights!” Haha).

Started in academic medicine the same time as Peter started in his practice (July 1, 1985), different specialty though. A lot harder to put in the hours than 15 years ago. 

Train room is in North Carolina, but job is in Florida, hence two houses. So I am looking forward to retiring to NC in 3-4 years and selling one house.

Bruce


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I retired three years ago, stepped down from line management at the company I helped found, and turning it over to someone else. Since, I've eased back into working part time purely as a technical lead on projects I care about, and love it. I work only on what I want to. It cuts into the time I have for train and my model ships, but I enjoy the work, and the train budget is huge as a result.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

They say if you love your job you'll never work a day in your life.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2019)

Still grinding it out. Another 20 years for me probably. Enjoying my Trains now. You never know if tomorrow will be to late.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've been getting "re-tired" every evening after husking wood around and crawling under the layout! I hope to finally "retire" from layout building and start running and decorating.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Retired 2017 as journeyman millwright due to disability. 

Now I'm home more and get less done. :dunno: Well, at least on the layout.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm working 12/6 and work on the layout and trains as time permits. I even have a little travel hobby box so I can work on things sometimes on breaks.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Been retired since 2010.......do enough freelance work to keep me out of the wife's hair! But been lucky to pick and choose my jobs.....people always seem to ask “what do you do all day” which annoys the hell out of me.....with all my hobbies, travels and working on things around the house....it seems I am busier than I ever was! 

-Pete


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

My last day of work ism tomorrow, Friday June 21st at 2:30 PM. My official retirement date is June 30th, but I have a week of Vaycay saved for the final days. I don't have a layout, but I have been considering a outdoor O gauge garden layout for several years.


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

DonF - Congratulations on your retirement!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2019)

Don, congratulations. Just stay busy and you will love it.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

BigCONGAs DON!!!!! You’re gonna love it:thumbsup:!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2019)

Congratulations Don. June 30, 2014 was my first day of retirement. After so many years of getting up and getting out it may take a little time to get used to not going to work. It's a big change in your everyday routine but once you get used to being retired it's the best.


----------



## DennisLB (Dec 27, 2018)

Been retired 20 years but I built my basement railroad empire partly while still working. That was "O" gauge and is gone now as we moved out of our home of 48 years. I am now doing "HO" gauge in two different apartments. The one in Florida is mostly finished where we spend 6 months, and we are just starting the one here in Michigan.

Dennis


----------



## Ken4Sports (Feb 24, 2019)

*Retired.*

I retired at 64, that was 4 years ago. It lasted 33 days. So after being away from the hobby for 40 years and starting up a new business. I hobby as much as time allows, but not nearly as much as I would like. Color me frustrated in Atlanta.


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

*Retired*

Still staying busy. Never let too many people know you are retired, as they will always find something they need you to do.

I have been trying to change out a train on my layout for four months and still have not started.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Congratulations Don.
I retired on October 1 2018 so I have been retired 8 months. I love it. I have a lot less time to myself than I thought I would but that is probably due to the fact that my wife and I babysit for our 2 year old grandson during the week. He tends to take a lot of my time and it's worth every minute. This is me, Isaac and my daughter Denise at my club's open house this past December.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Great photo Pat.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

After 50 plus years of working for the same company I Retired about 10 years ago but after 8 I found out our retirement payout was underfunded by the company. The company then went bankrupt and our retirement was handed over to the government who then cut our retirement buy 75% with a chance of future cuts. 

At age 72 I'm now working PT to help supplement my income. Not the way I wanted to retire but hey I'm in good health, I have my trains, all is good. 

Dave


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks Pat. Dave, sorry to hear about your pension; someone should go to jail, what a kick min the behind. So far, I've been busy in the garden, cutting and stacking wood, helping my son and his fiance with their new house, and helping my wife watch their six month old daughter, our first grandchild. I also volunteered to cut grass at our church, so that was my first official post work work on Monday! I have had several offers of employment long before I worked my last day, so I can pick and choose where and for whom I want to work, if at all.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

davidone said:


> ... but hey I'm in good health, I have my trains, ...
> 
> Dave


Way more important than anything else.


----------

